# Flight landings & applause



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

Is it a peculiarily _Irish _thing for some passengers to applaud on landing when there is even a minor hint of turbulance during the flight or landing approach or does it happen in other primitive cultures too?


----------



## SineWave (1 Nov 2006)

Always associated it with the US, but it has been sneaking in here on package holidays.
With cut-price airlines we might soon see tip-trays at the back of the cabin doors to allow us to also show our appreciation of the service.


----------



## Purple (2 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Is it a peculiarily _Irish _thing for some passengers to applaud on landing when there is even a minor hint of turbulance during the flight or landing approach or does it happen in other primitive cultures too?


I have only ever seen this in the USA


----------



## gramlab (2 Nov 2006)

Happened on a few package hols I was on alright.

Rather than clap I usually just give a big sigh of relief


----------



## lmd (2 Nov 2006)

So glad to see a thread on this! We returned from Eindhoven on Monday and yes, the clapping started on landing.  I can't get my head around it, as I said to my OH, what are they clapping for - the fact that we didn't crash??????  Were they expecting to crash?????

Weird.


----------



## soy (2 Nov 2006)

Recent had clapping on a Aer Lingus flight from Dubvronik. Was nothing out of the ordinary about the flight and it was an average landing in terms of smoothness so can only assume they were clapping simply because they did not crash. I have come across this several times in different places and I do not believe it is specific to any country or region.
In my experience you get it any time there are a significant amount of Infrequent Flyers on the flight (in my DBV example it was an elderly Medugiore pilgrimage group). People who rarely fly are usually more nervous and hence happy to be back on Terra Firma again.


----------



## Cahir (2 Nov 2006)

I remember it years ago but only had it happen once this year.  It's just weird.


----------



## ragazza (2 Nov 2006)

I've noticed this mainly on flights to Italy, and some to Spain, so I thought it was to do with the expressive Latin character. I like it - it's nice to see people in a good humour clapping a job well done.


----------



## fobs (2 Nov 2006)

I agreee with your sentiments ragazza as what is the harm in clapping at the end of a flight. If people are in holiday mood then whats the problem? 
Some people can be so uptight about things if this bothers them!


----------



## Purple (2 Nov 2006)

fobs said:


> Some people can be so uptight about things if this bothers them!



No they can't! Shut Up!


----------



## MugsGame (2 Nov 2006)

Never got 'the clap' on an airplane so far! If it ever happens I'll be very tempted to boo and lament that "the bomb didn't go off!".


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2006)

fobs said:


> whats the problem?
> Some people can be so uptight about things if this bothers them!


Who said that it was a problem or that it bothered them?


----------



## dontaskme (2 Nov 2006)

Aren't most landings automated these days? Do people realise they are applauding a machine?


----------



## orka (2 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Who said that it was a problem or that it bothered them?


 
Calling the Irish a 'primitive culture' is a fair indication of your disdain for the practice.

I fly quite a bit and generally only ever see this when there are large groups travelling together and they are either in major holiday/off from school mode or are inexperienced/nervous flyers.  Also once when we had made several attempts to land in really bad weather and the final attempt was to be the last before diverting - think the pilot deserved a round of applause for that one.


----------



## MugsGame (2 Nov 2006)

> Aren't most landings automated these days?



No way! Machine assisted maybe, but (human) pilots are still in control.


----------



## Glenbhoy (2 Nov 2006)

MugsGame said:


> Never got 'the clap' on an airplane so far! If it ever happens I'll be very tempted to boo and lament that "the bomb didn't go off!".


Yeah, go on then, given the ridiculous over reaction to the 'B' word, the plane will have to take off, fly to Prestwick, they'll carry out a controlled explosion (probably after allowing the passengers off after a 36 hr stand off in which ye all had to drink your own bodily fluids), you'll then be hauled off to court and you'll get 12 yrs.


----------



## Guest127 (2 Nov 2006)

ryanair flight a few years ago from footie weekend in engerland. very windy evening. plane came over the airport so high I (and others) thought that he was going to go around again. needless to say he dropped it like a stone and bounced off the runway. no cheering or clapping on that one.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2006)

orka said:


> Calling the Irish a 'primitive culture' is a fair indication of your disdain for the practice


Can you not take a bit of a joke? 

Next time I write some really good source code I must call our customers and ask them for some applause.


----------



## Sunny (2 Nov 2006)

Just back from lunch. The girl in O'Briens made such a good job of my sandwich that I had to applaud. It's only polite


----------



## Vanilla (2 Nov 2006)

Right, will try this with next clients who are due in about 5 minutes. I think they will be pleased with the contracts I have prepared so some applause would certainly be welcomed.


----------



## fobs (2 Nov 2006)

Some jobs get clapped others don't. Sports people generally get clapped if they play well but generally IT staff don't. What is the problem with people clapping a safe landing?


----------



## Decani (2 Nov 2006)

Just start freaking people out by getting a site next to the toilet on the plane and clapping whenever they come out.

Include yourself too.

By the time the plane lands, everybody should be well clapped out.


----------



## bazermc (2 Nov 2006)

Its as if they did not expect to land safely and are gratefull


----------



## Carpenter (2 Nov 2006)

I've managed to save my boss €400 today on a capital purchase for the business, must ask him for my round of applause too.


----------



## Sunny (3 Nov 2006)

Carpenter said:


> I've managed to save my boss €400 today on a capital purchase for the business, must ask him for my round of applause too.


 

You can't ask for it. That would just make you seem needy!


----------



## Purple (3 Nov 2006)

Sunny said:


> You can't ask for it. That would just make you seem needy!


Go around the office requesting "high fives" from all those present. Once this has happened and everyone is fired up I would be surprised if they didn't break into applause spontaneously.


----------



## Seagull (3 Nov 2006)

MugsGame said:


> Never got 'the clap' on an airplane so far!


What have you been getting up to on planes that you're concerned about getting the clap?


----------



## MugsGame (3 Nov 2006)

*Mile High Club*

Thanks for finally lowering the tone Seagull -- I chose my words very carefully, and expected ClubMan to post that hours ago


----------



## Thirsty (3 Nov 2006)

Ooooh I HATE the clapping on landing - used only get it on chartered flights but am now seeing it creep in to scheduled flights as well.  Leave it out, a simple thank you to cabin staff on leaving the plane will do fine.


----------



## daithi (4 Nov 2006)

I can remember bieng on a ryanair flight from coming back from Paris to Shannon and the flight attendant getting a seroius fit of the giggles during her landing spiel-she started her speech about 4-5 times before she finally managed to get it over with..she got the biggest round of applause I'd ever heard on a plane!!

daithi


----------



## podgerodge (8 Nov 2006)

I thought it was from relief when it was a female pilot.


----------



## pricilla (9 Nov 2006)

I've heard it on loads of flights, especially pilgrimages and I have to say I love it! I'm so relieved at being on the ground I would kiss the pilot if I could.
I would also love to get applause for doing my job, not every day or anything, just maybe once a week, or even once a month, and maybe some flowers thrown at my feet every so often. 

I'm only joking, my boss hugged me once in the lift and I nearly died of embarassement.


----------



## jake108 (10 Nov 2006)

Only experienced this once on a flight to Spain about 20 years ago. Have to say it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## delgirl (10 Nov 2006)

We had lots of hand clapping last week on a scheduled flight from Girona, Spain with Ryanair.

The clapping didn't bother me at all, but the two Spanish ladies next to me who started crossing themselves frantically and muttering 'Mi Madre' etc. when we were about 100ft off the ground was a bit scary - particularly to my young son who asked if we were going to crash!


----------



## Joe Nonety (10 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Is it a peculiarily _Irish _thing for some passengers to applaud on landing when there is even a minor hint of turbulance during the flight or landing approach or does it happen in other primitive cultures too?


 
At least when you clap at the end of the a flight the pilots are able to hear the clapping and appreciate it.
I've often seen people clap at the end of a movie (mainly in the US). Do they think the actors are behind the screen or are they doing it for the benefit of the projectionist?
Saw some Man Utd fans doing the same in a pub in Dublin at the end of a game they were watching on TV. The morons.
No point clapping unless there's someone there to appreciate it.


----------

